# mec 600 jr for christmas



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

got a mec jr for Christmas and I was wondering what you guys pay for shot. I payed 23 bucks for 25lbs of 7 and a half. What do you guys shell out for shot


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I can still get hard shot for under $20 through my gun club. Your price sounds about right for retail. Join a local club. If you are reloading to shoot targets, you will save a bundle on components. One unsolicited suggestion; get an adjustable charge bar for the 600 JR. You'll like it a lot. Good shooting, Burl


----------

